#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  認知與了解 (小馬最近的一大感觸)

## 狼馬

相信有些在獅版的朋友都聽過小馬曾經因為找尋參考資料而被誤認為是同志的事情吧，最近小馬又遇到了相同的事情．

　　起因在於前些日子的轟趴派對(同志派對)，這新聞相信各位獸們都應該有聽過吧，小馬就不便多談了，因為這樣的行為其實非常錯誤的觀念及做法，隔天，那一幫損友打電話給小馬，突然提及此事，於是我和那位朋友對話讓小馬感到真的非常覺得他的認知真的很遭．

　　在對話中他提及，部分台灣獸族畫家：狼大及克狼，這點讓小馬感到非常震怒，很想在電話中狠狠的罵他，但罵了又能如何，人的觀點如果那樣改變，那這世界不就沒有戰爭了．

　　部分重要談話：

　　損友：對了！最近不是有個很大的社會新聞，就是那同志雜交你知道吧！
　　小馬：恩，當然．
　　損友：你怎沒有去？（這是什麼話啊！  :Evil or Very Mad:  ）
　　小馬：為啥我要去？
　　損友：你們畫獸人的不是都有這樣的傾向？
　　小馬：ㄟ！別一竿子打翻一艘船啊
　　損友：同志不是都喜歡壯壯的就像是Lsi狼和克郎那種？
　　小馬：那是個人喜好的作品風格，你不能這樣就肯定對方一定是啊！
　　損友：會畫就有８０％是了吧！
　　小馬：ㄟ！你們誤會我是就算了，連他們你們也不放過？
　　損友：哪天被抓的不會剛好有他們吧．（小馬這時真的相當的震怒）
　　小馬：ㄟ！夠囉！再說下去我就要翻臉了！
　　損友：好啦好啦，你還沒回答我問題，你怎沒去？（這時小馬決定要趕快了結這話題）
　　小馬：有啊！我有去啊！不過因為身材太差了所以還沒進門就被踢出來了！
　　小馬：幹嘛！你有興趣啊，要不要我幫你報名中部地區的轟趴啊！
　　損友：．．．．．開開玩笑嘛！別那麼生氣啊！
　　小馬：你們覺得這是玩笑？我覺得這是在汙辱我們台灣獸界！
　　損友：好啦好啦，不要生氣啦．

　　之後就是一堆廢話了．．．．不用再提了．

　　小馬覺得，獸族長期以來除了被蒙上一些怪名外，還更被貼上等於同志的標籤，但其實有很多獸族作家都很用心的畫他們的作品，而且，在國外，獸族同志向的作品其實也很普遍化，但為何到了國內就變成了不可見人的東西呢？
　　
　　其實這原因就歸咎在於每個人再成長過程中的學習吧，小的時候，有的父母會慢慢的教導孩子們的一些關於這類的觀念和認知，這點小馬覺得蠻慶幸的，因為小馬小的時候除了父母以外還有幾位長輩都蠻開放的，會和小馬聊這類的話題，所以小馬也慢慢的從中學到，其實不論是同性異性還是雙性，其實他們都是很正常的一種發展，人在一生中一定會歷經過的一種過程，沒有怎樣大驚小怪的，但有些父母就會用另一種方式教導，讓小孩子產生一種恐懼或是不安的感覺，但長大後由於接受的這樣的觀念所以就會認為同志是相當骯髒的事情，竟而排斥或是歧視同志，在以前，AIDS還沒有像現在那樣恐怖的時候，人們只會用意樣的眼光看待同志，直到近幾年，AIDS造成大恐慌，所有的傳染途徑都指向同志及雙性戀，所以人們又更加的懼怕這樣的族群．再加上教育上的錯誤或是誤導，讓大家不能很了解AIDS的傳染途徑，已導致於人們腦中的思想更加的認定，同志就等於AIDS，所以一但朋友之間有人知道對是同志之時，除了用言詞還消遣對方外有的還更加造成對方的心靈創傷，唉．．．．小馬就算是個活生生的例子吧．不過幸好小馬天生樂觀，所以這樣的言詞上消遣小馬還能與以還擊，但用這樣的觀點來看我們獸族畫家就太不應該了！
　　在心理學程面來看，我們成長到青春期發育過程中，一定都會遇到一個同性傾向時期，再這時期中，你會慢慢的感覺到你欣賞或是崇拜某位同性的朋友，有的更有可能會產生部份的性幻想，這部分男性的比例比女性高，但一但過了這時期後，其實你還是會回到正常的觀念，但如果再這時期不斷的吸收外來一些奇怪或是不正常的資訊（如成人漫畫或是成人映像等等，以台灣來說，以日本的比例暫為高數）漸漸的產生一些錯誤的思想，過了這時期可能就會演變成雙性或是同性的傾向，更有些會有變態的行為，說到這，有些天生同性傾向的朋友也要自己克制一下，因為再這時期的青少年會以朋友為重，所以這時只要這些天生的同性朋友稍微從中動些手腳，你就害了你的朋友，因這會照成他錯誤的性別觀念，也就是後天性的同志，通常有這樣傾向的都比先天的過的辛苦，因為他內心會不斷的掙扎在掙扎，因為他會以為自己喜愛的是同性的而不是異性，但在異性之間他又無法從中取得一個平衡點，有的會變成雙性傾向，有的就會變成完全同志傾向，而現在的年代中，由於資訊過於爆發，孩子們可以由報章媒體上的知這類的資訊，有的更會在發育期中嘗試，這樣只會造成更多不必要的社會案例．
　　其實同志是正常的關係，如達爾文的進化論來說，人類是由猩猩所演化而來的，所以在以動物界的例子而言，人類竟然是由動物而演化而來的，那會有這樣的傾向其實也很正常，一般的人大可說動物是動物，人是文明的動物，所以就要文明的方式來解說，但其實這樣就犯了一個錯誤，過於限制只會導致人們想要嘗試，因為自古以來，同志一直被列為相當黑暗的一種傾向，小馬在為了啟示錄而翻閱宗教文獻的時候，都常常可以見到宗教是如何批評或是輕視同志的文獻，這樣長期以來的教導之下，讓同志更加見不得光，也更加孤單，就如白先勇的作品孽子一樣，再中國五千年保守的觀念之下，同志更被批判為一種死刑，人們自認為是最文明的動物，卻作出如此的嚴重批判，所以不由得自嘆，有時候人類還真的不如動物．

　　再回到台灣獸族畫家們的感嘆，有些朋友總是以為那些會畫同志傾向作品的畫家就一定是同志，其實這是多麼錯誤的觀念啊！有些會畫未必一定等於是，每一位畫家都有自己所想表達或是想傳遞的一種訊息，就拿小馬的同志系列雨都的作品而言，小馬因為曾和一位同志朋友聊過，他說了很多在他圈子內的事情給小馬聽，小馬這時才才漸漸的知道原來小馬對同志的觀點也是很膚淺，在他們世界中，其實也是有真愛的，但由於長輩的不信任導致悲劇收場的情況時有耳聞，有很多故事小馬聽完的都感覺比現在所謂男女之間的真愛更加的像真愛，你能想像，在９２１大地震中，而腦死的同志，再他家人都放棄他時，曾經與他相戀過的同志決定要照顧他一輩子的畫面嗎，如不是小馬親眼所見，小馬時再很難想像這樣的如電影情節的故事會再現實生活中上演，他們的真愛絕對是真的，因為這位朋友曾向小馬說過，同志的戀情都是真的，因為相愛不容易要白頭偕老更比登天還難，所以他們都會更加的珍惜對方，這或許就是我們從未能接觸的另一個世界吧，之後小馬又問他，覺得小馬是不是，他笑笑的回答，這問題，沒有一個答案是對的，這世界上真的同志其實不多，大部分都是自欺欺人的同志最多，真的同志讓你遇到一次你就會了解．知後我又和他分享了我的遭遇，他說，如果你這時還擊那不就承認你是，朋友們會更加的秉氣你，但如果你就坦然面對說你就是，他們就可能無話可說了，就算他們之後再用任何的言詞刺激你，你只要知道一件事，你做了一件他們作不到的事，勇於面對自己．其實小馬自己覺得小馬真的沒辦法做到這樣，小馬大概就是屬於後天性的性別錯亂傾向吧，不過之後他又說，如果你沒辦法面對自已，就去拿本日記或是其他的東西，但不是要也你自己，而是要寫你身體裡另一個你的日記，這是一種抒發，所以小馬就決定，與其讓自己活的那樣的痛苦，不如就把這樣的感情放到畫作上吧，雨都畫作就是另一個小馬的希望，但有了這樣的舒發，更能讓小馬面對那些用言詞批判小馬的人，因為至少小馬能面對另一個小馬的思想，也能自由的掌控那位小馬思想，更能讓他無法主導小馬，所以小馬很慶幸自己遇到一位這樣的心靈老師．

　　至於小馬到底是不是，呵呵呵，這不是重點吧，重要的是，各位如果有正常的觀念和見解，其實這作品到底是不是同性趨向，或是作者到底是不是，就不那樣重要了．

　　勇於面對，才能坦白

        Ps..關於那轟趴派對，小馬只有一句話形容：噁心到家，那是個極錯誤且病態的行為，各位獸迷們可別去效仿．．．．不過小馬還是很氣那位朋友把小馬．狼大和克狼大大聯想在其中，小馬一定要這位朋友向獸迷們道歉   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LSI狼

唉，其實之前也有人看過我的畫之後，就問為何我的風格導向如此陽剛，是否有跟人不一樣的心思與喜好?當時聽了也不知道該如何回答@@

----------


## Wolfy

不管獸人文化與同志到底有沒有關聯...
重點是別抹黑同志呀~~~同志又沒有錯.
急於撇開或是澄清自己不是同志....
其實也算是排斥同志的一種反應吧.

----------


## MINE

貼標籤的事也不是什麼新鮮事
不論哪個地方哪個階層都有
就算是同志圈裡也會有歧視C、熊的事情

這本來不是什麼壞事
為了組成一個團體得到力量(不管是實質上還是心裡上的)
雜質....干擾團體認同的事物自然是應該去除

不過現在人類社會演進到人權平等的意識高揚
就跟上面的事情產生了衝突
隨著文明的演進....這樣的事在人們觀念的改變下會慢慢平撫的
至於那要等到什麼時候....希望很快^^

----------


## 館主

很難有結論的一篇文章.....b
產生這種現象的問題點很多耶

1.MINE說的貼標籤...為了要分出團體也是
2.扯到性的話題是很難以理性來溝通的...
3.大眾輿論只能看到片面的現象.就造成判斷的偏頗...
4.就算要全面了解好了.一般人也根本沒有了解同性戀的動機嘛
5.結果弱勢團體.就是很少被了解的

結論:雖然要坦率活下去也是有困難需要克服的.
我們除了只能理性的說明......無法奢望多數人去了解...

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

恩....本獸也深有感觸..... 我不明白....為什麼喜歡獸人就一定被歸類是同志啊?我靠!小馬!那種損友真是...唉.....說這樣的話..擺明就是看不起我們獸人!!
---------------
說到同志....我的宿舍裏還真有一個~!而且..我還跟他很聊得.....(放心!沒有什麼見不得光的事發生!)
------------
就因為這樣...我自己也感覺被他傳染了...是好是壞就不知道了~!聽天由命吧~!(茶)

----------


## J.C.

第一個感想
那位朋友不用交了 以後別理他

第二個感想
對於小馬其中一個段落描寫的內容感到質疑
就是"在心理學程面來看，我們成長到青春期發育過程中" 開頭的這段
如果自己本身是站在支持同志的立場 根本就沒有什麼正常 錯誤的分別
更不需要宣導大家要控制自己的行為
會喜歡同性就是會喜歡 會喜歡雙性就是會 不確定就讓它不確定吧
既然沒有什麼對錯 何必試圖控制
又何必急於澄清

第三個感想
也許是大家生活的環境不同
我們學校裡對這類事情司空見慣 大概是藝術大學怪人比較多吧
舞蹈系戲劇系的很多都是 大驚小怪還會有人覺得你無聊
真的會覺得變態 也是有像是類似性騷擾的行為出現 大家才會覺得變態
所以我朋友圈裡也就沒遇過這麼沒水準的傢伙

因此台灣也沒有真的那麼糟 還是有一定的開放程度 
也許不像歐美那樣 但是至少不是全面抹殺 從以前比較起來 算是慢慢在改善了
所以應該抱著樂觀一點的心情來看待這件事吧


性向這種事情 說真的 干別人什麼事
如果能找到真愛找到一輩子的伴侶 哪裡有問題呢
我就有幾個朋友跟我說他好希望自己是同性戀 就更容易找到對象了

所以我想如果能夠坦承面對自己 不被他人的言語看法所動搖或影響
那麼不管自己還是別人的性向到底是什麼 也就沒那麼重要了
至於外界怎麼看待我們 相信會慢慢變客觀的

(我是比較個人主義也不太激進的 才會這樣寫啦)

----------


## 館主

(欽佩貌)
J.C.真了不起....相當客觀的見解...
真想為您拍手.

----------


## 狼馬

呵呵喝 這問題真的瞞好玩 ^^"

哪群朋友啊，唉．．．．小馬早以隨他們去了，他們那群算是酒肉朋友而已，能談心的朋友當然就絕對不是那群了，就如小馬說過個小馬也覺得哪是個很正常的事情不用太過於計較，但因每一個人成長的環境不同，再加上來自長輩上頭的壓力，當然同志性向也就成了見不的光的事情．

人的言論真的很可怕，雖然說，承認是件很勇敢的事情，但在這現實生活中就並沒有那樣的簡單了，各位想想，每一次的新聞，只要提到同志，大眾的輿論就負面的居多，然而，當一個人被貼上標籤的時候，這類的感覺又更加的明確，再加上一些外來因素過度的渲染，這時才真的感覺到人言可畏啊 @@"

在學校內，是一種生活，但到了社會上又是另一種生活，到了軍中更是另一
種生活，每一層面所遇到的輿論的不同，所以每一個人就要去適應每一時期的輿論，且就以一位同志而言，社會上的輿論其實打擊會比較強烈．

小馬有一次和家人看新聞的時候剛好看到一則關於同志婚姻的新聞：突然小馬就問了家人一句話：如果我是同志的話你們會怎樣？

家人共通的一句話：我會把你掐死 (台語) @@"

畢竟長輩對於這部分的並沒有像現在的朋友們那樣的開通，他們有他們要面臨來自親朋好友的壓力，而我們也要被加承受這些壓力，這就成了一種束縛，道德上的束縛，因為一句簡單的承認，可能帶來的後果相當難以想像．

孽子原著中所講的就是父與子的關係，父親在一個家中扮演著一個長輩強權的角色，當知道自己的孩子是同志的時候這感受可能會相當痛苦，但每一個人的成長都不同，所以這部分也可能會有所變化，也能可到了我們這一年頭的年輕人掌權的時候，對於這方面又會有另一方向的解讀了也不一定．

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

嗯...J.C果然見解獨到!小弟佩服!
-----------
恩...本來不打算說的!不過..也無所謂了! 進來也許是被傳染了.我真的喜歡上一個比我小的男孩.自己也在痛苦...甚至獨自一個人在外喝酒......哎..真是哦!
-------------
各位是不是覺得我很危險呢?

----------


## Simba

我的想法就跟JC差不多~
喜好歸喜好，性向歸性向，舉止歸舉止，相關性？似乎不是重點...

喜好的問題，別人喜歡周杰倫，我喜歡獸人，彼此誰也不會礙著誰，我不去
干涉別人，別人也沒有立場干涉我~

性向問題是隨人發展的，那是很自然的，歧視自然的問題？這邏輯說不通...

舉止問題，道德規範是人定出來的，只要別做有愧於心或是傷害別人的事情，
那麼舉止已經合宜了。

一句話，True to your heart.....至於小馬那個損友....老實說還挺白目的@@

----------


## MINE

突然覺得奇怪....
狼馬大的那位朋友怎麼會有"畫獸人的不是都有這樣的傾向"這樣的觀念啊??
這應該不是常識啊^^"

至於對同志的刻板印象就比較普遍了....

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

喜歡壯壯的獸人 = 同性戀 ?? 這可是天大的不正確觀念

以小鷹個人喜歡獸人觀點來說...
1.能夠些許給予小鷹一些 安全感
2.把自己內心願望給顯現給獸人幫忙完成
3.時喜歡[自然\原始]的感覺

PS.這樣的說法可能怪怪的,不過這可是小鷹的心聲
===============

喜歡一個人是 不分年齡 \ 種族 \ 國籍 \ 性別的 , 愛是無私的。
只要你愛的光明磊落、問心無愧 不就好了??


PS.小鷹非常討厭那些歧視同志團體的...,尤其是政客 更讓人厭惡。

----------


## hosun

看大家的留言時間..好像24小時運作一樣!

唔..如果要簡單來說,為何喜獸人會被認為是同性,多數是因為這樣吧!

1.肌肉.(傳統上,男人愛大波，女人愛強壯。)
這使我想起 自私的基因 一書,雌性為了下一代更好,所以要找強壯的雄性;
而表示強壯的這「性精」的是肌肉,所以人類心中在肌肉與性這話題上會偏向大,因為越大=越壯。
(大波代表什麼?生育能力好。)

2.外表.(傳統上,男人愛美人兒，女人愛帥哥哥。)
這個不用說吧!


(0'0.....6:23..時間又到..結論!!還有一點,是獸,代表的野性。)

因為喜歡獸人 也比較喜歡又師又壯的...所以只要別人把這兩點和性放在一起想..

性,肌肉,野獸--->  :Exclamation:  獸人....

(在網上找獸圖時, 我也不能否認有這想法,由其找到的獸圖比較好看,畫得精細的也有這方面有關。)


to 小馬:
這對話..你這一句無法叫人不亂想。 身材....=身體/肉體=肌肉
「小馬：有啊！我有去啊！不過因為身材太差了所以還沒進門就被踢出來了！ 」

----------


## 小犬

外表又不是那麼的重要= =b
只要對方和自己是真心誠意的話...那就交往呀~
胖歸胖.瘦歸瘦
只要找到自己的好伙伴就好嚕~

----------


## Wolfy

其實獸人藝術裡.
有同性性行為的圖蠻多的.(可能比異性來的多)
會有這樣的聯想.無可厚非.

不過.畫家本身到底是不是G.那是畫家本身的隱私兼自由.

小馬的朋友態度跟觀念都不好.而且擅自替別人定位.令人討厭.
就算他覺得同志都會喜歡壯壯的獸人也是大錯特錯的觀念.

2002年某月...某個同志貼圖區開始有人貼獸人G圖.
吸引了部份同時是獸迷也是同志的朋友來分享找到的獸人G圖.
結果沒多久就被不愛看獸人圖的人批評.最後獸圖也被同志圖排擠了.
可見同志不一定愛看壯壯的獸人圖.
可是愛看獸人圖的男生.....是同志的比例倒是不少就是了.

----------


## hosun

獸人、瘦人、仇人、愁人.....

如來小馬是天生「瘦」人^^"

坦白面對自己?他們有勇氣畫獸人的G圖和大家分享,

他們的享與樂,這算是坦白吧!

獸人圖,我愛看,理他是什麼類。

----------


## 浣狼

唉....
正值青春期的偶...也是有這種性向不分的困擾啊=口=...(乱)
而且我發現...我的同學似乎沒有一個有正確的同性觀念....
他們不是把同性戀拒之於千里之外...就是拿來當作消遣的對象...
不過慶幸的是他們沒有把獸人跟G聯想在一起...因為他們幾乎不知道那是什麼挖哥...



TO:狼馬大
你爸媽會想把你掐死的動機是你如果是同性戀的話...你就不能為他們傳宗接代...等於是斷了祖宗的根...這在以前的觀念是很嚴重的事情...SO...這種事情還是不要在長輩面前亂說(要是我問我大概也會被掐死@@)^^"

----------


## 狼王白牙

生活經驗裡頭愛開玩笑的朋友還是佔大多數啦,尤其...對於那些特別

喜歡開別人玩笑的朋友來說,您越認真,他們就越能享受 "看您百口莫辯

,急於澄清的慌亂表情" ; 這或許是身為畫家的尊嚴吧..


在下以前也是很認真的,平常不懂開玩笑,但被別人開多了玩笑之後,發現

其實運用一點即興的機智,跟對方講一些有的沒的回去,有時對方反而自討沒趣

,自動轉變話題..

以龍馬兄的對話為例,目前的在下大概會這樣應答:


　　損友：對了！最近不是有個很大的社會新聞，就是那同志雜交你知道吧！ 

       (偽小馬)：恩，當然． 

　　損友：你怎沒有去？

　　(偽小馬)：為啥我要去 

　　損友：你們畫獸人的不是都有這樣的傾向？ 

　　(偽小馬)：哦,被你發現了,怎麼,你也想參加嗎？

        損友：同志不是都喜歡壯壯的就像是Lsi狼和克郎那種？

　　(偽小馬)：這個我倒是不知道耶,不過你怎麼知道同志喜歡那個 ？
                           莫非你原本就是......

       損友：什麼的咧.....^&$#%&@#

　　(偽小馬)：不過,我們獸人崇拜者是不會舉辦烘啪派對那麼遜的東西..

       損友：？？？

　　(偽小馬)：我們舉辦很特別的儀式喔..

       損友：？_？

　　(偽小馬)：就是啊,我們會在月圓之夜,挑選心裡不純潔的一男一女,把他們
                           的心臟挖出來吃掉,順便把血喝光..下個月正缺祭品耶,你帶你馬子
                           來好不好.......

    損友：................



在下贊同J.C.大說的,沒有對錯的事,何必急著澄清..越描只會越黑

本來就天經地義的事,又何必去描它呢...

----------


## MINE

錯不錯是看當時的價值觀而定

現在社會的價值觀多元而混亂....就看你認同的是哪個了
不過所謂的"主流"價值觀的"表面上"還是認為思想不純潔是錯誤的就是了

---
我個人是不管那麼多啦^^"
.
.
.
.
.
也就是說我很色，而且色得理直氣壯XD""

----------


## ocarina2112

(偽小馬)：恩，當然． 

　　損友：你怎沒有去？

　　(偽小馬)：為啥我要去 

　　損友：你們畫獸人的不是都有這樣的傾向？ 

　　(偽小馬)：哦,被你發現了,怎麼,你也想參加嗎？
噗~

其實那一天我也在裡面耶
你沒看到我上電視了嗎XD?
你都沒有注意在看我厚~~
現在才來問這種過時的問題太慢了啦~~
你有來的話就可以知道的更清楚了還問我做什麼~?
下次還有的話再邀你去啦~XD


要這樣說才讚啊XD!

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

對我來說BL圖不太好畫就對了。不是因為某方面。而是身體比例！現在有很多獸站裏的畫獸人的身體比例都錯完了！看了都傷眼！對於那種損友。。乾脆就來個毀尸滅跡算了！這樣比較省事！

----------


## 狼馬

To 浣狼
傳宗接代這點小馬倒是不擔心，因為小馬是家裡頭最小的，上頭還有一個哥哥和姊姊，而為啥他們會想把小馬掐死的原因就是．．．．．．．．．．面子問題啊  /_\
不過說到我哥我就有氣！之前在房間因為在畫雨都的作品被我哥撞見，從那天開始我哥看到我就好像看到仇人一樣 = =" 畫同志的作品有啥不對啊，反正我也懶的和他解釋了，我家人每個都很愛面子．．．．

To 雷諾
那可能您沒有看過 k-9 的同志作品，K-9筆下的同志作品只能用一句畫來形容：看了會血脈噴張，不過現在K-9已經把網頁收起來了，原本在 VCL 和 Yerf 出現過的作品也收起來了，因為K-9加入了一個類似於同仁誌的團體，現在他的作品都是以書本出售了，小馬原本收集的作品也因為前一顆硬碟的消失而不見了 /_\ 不然他的作品可稱的上是極品啊 XD 



房裡房外兩種人，房間裡只有你一人，關上房門上鎖就是你的世界，房間外不只有一個人，離開了房間這個保護膜，人們還是得戴上面具來面對這社會．

所謂的世界和平　就是這世界上只有你一人存在.......

----------


## Wolfang

不必管別人的眼光
無愧於心
別人怎麼想是他們的事
換個角度想：好好體驗這種感覺，這不是每個人都有的經驗  (呵呵呵，雖然不怎麼好受，我也有經驗過)

----------


## LSI狼

其實人們背負著"倫理"這個包袱，也定義了一些事件的不理性，不知獸人世界中是否也會有"倫理"這個設定。

----------


## 狼王白牙

K9 畫的那4本Circles的確是很棒,很有感覺,很有內涵,

最重要的是..它是普通級的喔 :-D 

不會像大部分的同人作品.兩三下就進入性愛過程 =____=   :Sad:  

(最近看了不少快瘋掉了,難道同人畫家沒有正常一點的東西好畫...

啊...啊啊...大哥..大姊我錯了,不該批評你們的作品)


當個旅人吧,什麼包袱都不用擔

----------


## hosun

k9 ??可以貼網址出來看看嗎?

"倫理"...你是指 愛與性的 倫理?

唔..獸人也是生物吧！假設[倫理]的對錯等如是大多數被認同，而認不認同與基因有關；
那麼，在基因的角度說，是不會認同同性關係；
理由一點也不深淵，因為認同／接受同性關係的基因無法去到下一代；
認同的基因沒有後代，死光了(能被傳下來太少)，所以大多數生物也不會接受。

總結一句，想別人天生認同同性關係，不如寄望他們明白專重別人好了。

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

嗯。。恩~！贊成!
--------
我本來就認同!也沒什麼阿!只不過是性向不同!有什麼好歧視的?哦!女的跟女的手拉手上街不覺得奇怪!男的跟男的這樣就被戳后背.我KAO！  :Twisted Evil:  (這話沒有特別的意思)
------------
總之!除了性向不同.難道...他們連外表也與眾不同?我狂日!!!!
------------
以上純屬灌水!

----------


## 翼緋麟

嗯～～～其實之前我也覺得蠻迷惑的，在成長的過程之中有不少朋友開始對異性產生興趣，而我卻沒有那方面的反應﹙別想歪﹦皿﹦﹚就是說我也不會想主動找女生聊天，然後有一天我媽突然對我說 欸...你是不是同性戀啊？還一直用開玩笑的語氣不斷說我又不喜歡女生 很有可能是同性戀﹙﹦﹦我上輩子是造什麼孽啊？？生在這種家庭﹚。然而在高中的時候因為班上沒有喜歡畫圖的同學﹙喜歡看漫畫的倒不少﹚所以我在班上的關係幾乎都是靠遊戲建立起來的，真正知心的其實說起來一個也沒有吧  :Shocked:  ﹙我面具是戴特大號的﹚現在在大學也是我幾乎都不太說話的反正話不投機半句多.......嗯～～～好像有點離題了  抱歉@@"

我是覺得只要一做出違反這個社會的價值觀的事 你就等著被社會大眾圍剿
喜歡獸人又怎樣 就算有涉及ＢＬ又如何 說坦白話有些畫的還真不錯﹙爆﹚
告訴那些有偏見的人﹙渣﹚只要戴起面具誰都可以頭頂著光圈當聖人，其實這也不過是一種文化的發展而已吧
那句話說得真好
【房裡房外兩種人，房間裡只有你一人，關上房門上鎖就是你的世界，房間外不只有一個人，離開了房間這個保護膜，人們還是得戴上面具來面對這社會． 所謂的世界和平　就是這世界上只有你一人存在.......】
我倒想看看那些偏激的人心裡在想什麼

不過現在的社會是採少數服從多數 多數排擠 誹謗 轟殺 少數制
還好我在這方面的防護還做的蠻完善的﹙假面騎士﹦﹦﹚
像小馬的那些損友類型的我一開始就不會去跟他們打交道

只能說隨便批評他人興趣的人是最最差勁的人

----------


## ocarina2112

【轉自巴哈 :Very Happy: 】  (要就要趁新鮮~五天後就會過期去了~XD)

    “多”，是對的嗎？

    我們常會陷入自己的巢臼中，盲目的認為大多數人認為是對的就是對，大
多數人認為是好的就是好，卻沒有發現，其實也有人帶著不同的眼光跟想法，
流行總讓人趨之若鶩，因為我們覺得就是該跟著其他人的腳步，如果我們不同
，就是被捨棄了。可是，與其害怕被捨棄，到不如活出真正的自己，來的有意
義的多了。

我們常常被限制說“等長大就可以怎樣怎樣……”，可是長大了之後就
會發現，其實長大了之後，並不能怎樣怎樣，反而周圍的限制變多了，因為大
家都認為長大了就該怎樣怎樣，卻忽略了其實我們並不需要其他人來決定我們
該如何，而是自己該決定自己該如何。

常常面對於現實的無奈，我們都是無能為力的
，在多數人的決定下，不敢說出自己真正的意見；在大人的世界中，選擇隱藏
自己真正的想法；在上位者的支配下，沒有疑問的作著自己的事情……我們都
生活在無奈之中，因為我們知道要跟他人不同，要有很大的勇氣。遺憾的是，
往往我們都缺乏這種勇氣，我們也不想因為跟他人不同，就被當成是特異者來
看待，我們都在尋找希望，尋找自己真正的想法。只是，就算真的找到了，我
們就真的可以不管他人眼光的表達出自己來嗎？

    心中的恐懼是最重要的理由，而言語之中的藉口只是推託，我們一直生活
在恐懼之中，因為我們不想跟其他人不同，所以我們不把真正的自己表現出來
，總是活在他人的眼光中，當然活在別人的眼光中是沒有必要的，可是我們總
無法體會出這一點來，我們總是，聽從長輩的話，唸書、上學、考試、工作…
…日復一日的重複這些所有人認為“我們應該做的事情”，可是我們都忽略了
“我們想做的事情”，人類，就是可以選擇自己想做的事情，才是人類。

BYきののたび～
─The world is not beautiful; therefore it is.─
還不錯看唷XD"

----------


## ocarina2112

> 其實人們背負著"倫理"這個包袱，也定義了一些事件的不理性，不知獸人世界中是否也會有"倫理"這個設定。


噗~
釋迦弁尼佛的大弟子大迦葉曾這麼說過~

人因行為顯得高貴
也因行為變得卑賤是也~~

----------


## Yad.L

本想說什麼，結果還是隨機應變比較好，自己就是自己，沒有去刻意表現或掩飾的必要。

看著自己，往往會越來越模糊，不如看著別人，從別人身上看到自己
而且這並不是勇不勇敢的問題，勇和敢是相似而又截然不同的東西。

----------


## 狼馬

勇於面對自己 絕對比去面對世人 來的勇敢．

但也可能從別人身上看到 負面的自我 這樣只會越來越迷失
一個人的時候 可以想通很多事 一群人的時候往往都會越來越複雜

一個人想要尋短的時候，朋友家人往往都幫不上忙的，因為，一個真的想自殺的人是不會說出口，這時唯一能幫他的只有一個人，就是另一個自我．

這是自我封閉嗎？我也不敢說不是，但在現今的社會，如不這樣，戴著面具去面對其他人，你只有被利用和攻擊的份．．．．．

每個人有每個人生長的環境和教育及接觸的朋友不同，所以這人生說法沒有一定的答案，每一個人只能先問自己在問他人．自己有了答案，這樣來自朋友這道明鏡你才會有答案，只怕的是自己都還不夠了解自己，這樣朋友說的在多在明確，你還是會一意孤行，因為你自己都沒有答案，怎能期望別人給你的也是正確的答案呢??

----------


## Yad.L

並不是說一定要戴著和善的面具，而是每個人都有辦法使自己靜靜守候。
負面的自我並不是不看就沒有，不論在什麼時候都沒有絕對的正面，
自殺？也沒有辦法改變什麼，有些東西死了以後就平衡了，而有些不會。
面具後面，其實沒有任何東西......

----------


## 狼馬

之前提過的一句：
當房間只有一個人的時候才是真實的自我，走出了房間，還是要帶上面具去面對其他人．

----------


## Yad.L

抑或是已經習慣了一個面具，而又戴上了另一個?

----------


## 狼馬

每一個人 都會有著正面與反面 你有我也有 
當一個人外表看起來很和善的，不一定內在的自我就很和善
單一個人看似單純，其實內在的自我卻是相當的複雜

每一個人有每一個人要戴的面具
面對敵人時用的面具，面對愛人時用的面具，面對家人時用的面具，不管如何，只有自己才可能真的知道自己的真實面．

一個人能真的完全認識一個人嗎？

----------


## HakuSunma

獸人畫家是舒發對世事的觀感,但請不要把獸人畫家與同志畫上等號,這是非常錯誤且傷人的想法與見解,多點客觀與包容,少點偏見與歧視,多關心身旁的人,讓社會增添平和少點暴戾 (本人不代表任何一方立場)

----------


## 羅克犀

小獸我只覺得...這樣實在是好累呀....
假若有了這麼多面具，搞不好哪天連面對自己也要有面具了....
事情想的太過複雜，事情了解太過清楚也是不好的呀....

----------


## 翼緋麟

沒辦法啊，畢竟我們算是比較少數的一群，所以在心靈上的武裝一定要強一點，要不然一下就會被這個現實又不講理的世界給摧毀了，也許人都沒有辦法站在中立的立場去看每一件事，這就事為什麼會有偏見的最大原因吧，我對這一點也已經不抱期待了（包括我自己的心）其實所有的事一開始在自己的心中就有答案了，人類是矛盾的生物，永遠都不可能協調的，與其擔心這些無法改變的事，不如照著自己的直覺勇敢的走下去吧，要有踏出第一步的勇氣，不要因為什麼都沒有做在來後悔........我以前有聽過一句話【有些人會被人說他很虛偽，其實虛偽何嘗不是他的一個真面目呢？】帶著面具的自己和脫下面具的自己都是自我的一部份，不必去煩惱會混淆不清吧﹦﹦..............唉～我再說什麼啊@@"

----------


## MINE

就算是面具也是自己的一部份啊
並沒有什麼正面反面，好或不好
張大春在他的小說"城邦暴力團"裡
用的比喻很妙
他稱之"謎面與謎底"

不論哪個都是真的
不論哪個都是為了另一個而存在

只有謎面配謎底才是真實的....

----

----------


## HakuSunma

心中覺得你們話語中一字一句,都充滿著智慧與歷煉,都很會表達,我自嘆不如

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

是阿...有誰能完全的認識一個人呢?每次當我發過脾氣後.都會問自己;剛剛的我...是誰?自己生氣的時候.就是另外的一個人阿......

----------


## Yad.L

我以為，我真的認識自己嗎？
我以為，我真的瞭解一隻流浪狗嗎？
我以為，我真的有知道什麼東西嗎？
什麼都不用做。我只是聽風，一面做事，這樣已經結束。

----------


## Vin

啊....
以下廢話純屬嘴癢，想發洩而已，請各位獸友們當作沒看到......  :Cool:  



嗯～開始瞎扯

由於在軍中關久了，對於時事方面難免有些脫節，不過這種敏感的話題還是會給他瞄到，在下身邊是沒有這種人啦（有的皆不屬於朋友之列....），對於狼馬殿的氣憤只能稍微想像，清者自清，濁者自濁，在這種邏輯思考之下，對於這種話題並不會引起在下費心去討論或辯解， 再者，如果對方剛好是那種不怎麼好的個性，真跟他講明，就算事實擺在眼前，鐵齒的傢伙還是不會鬆口吧.....
（面子問題真的會害死人說）

對於近來這兩起（還是三起？）轟趴事件，說真的，第一眼看到這種話題，在下的腦海裡只浮現出一幕幕淫亂荒唐的畫面，直到搖頭丸等字眼的出現，才開始有了嘆氣搖頭的舉動，是的，對於這種行為，在下並沒抱持反對的意見，只要不涉及犯罪的部分，像是毒品，非自主性的強迫行為，在你情我願的情況下，在都是成年人，可以為自己的行為負責的情況下，在下實在想不出有何要抱持反對的地方（對方的自由並沒妨礙到別人是吧？）。


或許有人會說這種想法不正常，有乖倫理，不過所謂的倫理規範，還不是從古時慢慢演變到現在的？新法不朔舊，舊規不更新一樣不適用於現今的社會。
不過這樣的想法，說辭在以前大概會被古時的衛道人士抓去浸豬籠.....中國人的最中心思想之一~~傳宗接代，正所謂不孝有三，無後為大，所以啦，不管是男男或是女女，都很難為其文過飾非....雖說現在這項傳統的大帽子的約束力~~老實說，跟屁沒啥兩樣...在現今一堆高喊單身主義的或不婚主義的聲浪之下，應該是沒幾個人會去理這項習俗，只剩苦口良心的，想抱孫子的父母天天奉勸.....每當聽到這種話題，除了不耐，在下還有著相當的愧疚，生.養我們的父母，除了噓寒問暖.希望子女未來身體健康，一帆風順外，大概只剩這點小要求吧.......(偏偏又很難作到)

跑題了.....
對於獸系畫家普遍受人誤解，記得以前曾看到一句話~~十個獸人九個gay....這話大概是誤解之下的最大值，不容否認，女性獸人的存在，其出現次數大概小於或然率（笑），在一片的是「公」的狀況之下，配合獸人比美健美先生的身材.....無怪乎國外那方面的題材特多......
獸人，擁有動物外表的種族，當然，大家會最先表現的，一定是那繼承野性的，狂野的帥氣外貌，然後，其次便是來自大自然的歷練下，那千錘百鍊身體所擁有的力量，唉，雖然說也有可愛系，正太般的傢伙，卻無法改變世人對獸人的第一眼印象。
同志啊....光是進行過性交動作就可以歸類嗎？光是討厭異性就得算是嗎？光是對同性具好感就得貼上標籤嗎？
根本沒人能給個肯定答案，就像愛情這物永遠是難以捉摸，在下以為，這事以前不行，現在不行，當然以後也是無法作個標準出來吧？
對於想變性的人，在下只能說，他（她）們根本不認同自己所擁有的身體，也就說，他們的外表與內在大概是上蒼所開的一個惡劣玩笑，這樣的人很難不被認為同志，但在下不以為然。
拜託，這類人他（她）們根本就是他們所認定的性別，在他（她）們的眼裡，所喜歡的，那都是異性而非同性啊。
或許上面這句過於武斷，但是想想市面上所認定的同志形象，有很大的一部份是所謂的ＢＬ情結，就不難想像說同志在多數人心裡的印象為何了。
也是，不容否認，在下的講法有點以偏概全，討論定義這事其實沒什麼正面意義存在，最重要的是，雙方都能從其中獲得「幸福」就好，這個觀念應該是所有戀情通用的。
啊啊，所以啊，在下對於狼馬殿在雨都作品中的那股溫馨，那種純真不含一絲惡意的淡淡情感，真的是十分喜歡呢，這種可以從多方面去詮釋的畫面，捕捉那一瞬的動人鏡頭，沒有做作，有的只是最為真摯的情感，老實說，相較之下，二館裡的東西要粗糙多了.....（小聲）呃.....上述這句請別動氣（激汗）

看多了各獸友的過往心路，很容易就可以歸納出幾個共同點出來，老是孤單一人（不管自願被迫），很難融入主流的談話圈子，
不是很喜歡（厭惡）自己身為人類的身分，算得上是憤世忌俗.....等等。
唉，不知各位是如何想的，就在下而言，這算是有點半變相，揉合著一絲逃離人世的意味在，在下相當的討厭人類，所以一頭栽進獸人這個奇幻的世界裡，除了對於某些生物的狂熱外，這也是個不小的因素。
就因為如此，所以，無論何時何地，想要成為獸族的想法不曾間斷，就在下來說，獸人所代表的意義，是解放，超脫無法以真話來互答的這個世界﹔亦是冀望，不論內在（盡量）或外表（比較難吧這個....），能作到那永遠以「真」來對待，奔放著狂野之氣，傲然面對一切的坦蕩身影。e118

----------

